# Nothin Matters deep dropping



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Tony Davis, one of our regular crew members, had family in town from Pittsburg who we took yesterday in the gulf for their first time. It was his 84 year old uncle along with his 2 cousins, both in their 60's. my dad went along to fish some but mainly to help tony on the deck. To see the look in their eyes was halarious when we pulled those big jarhead mullet out of the live well at our first spot. The amberjack bait alone was bigger than anything they had ever caught. Anyway, we made quick work of our jack limit and my crew was worn out. We pressed on to deeper water and the bite was on fire. We proceeded to load the boat with barrelfish, snowys, long tail seabass, tilefish and yellowedge. It is always neat to watch people get so excited as they experience our great fishery down here for the first time. Sorry for lack of pics but here are 2 of our biggest grouper


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lifetime memories were made I'm sure. Thanks for posting.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I remember my first time fishing down here. I was 12 when my mother got stationed at Eglin. We lived right on the bay, so I went fishing all the time for the 4 years we were here. Once I graduated High School, I came back down here as quick as I could. Been here ever since, and I credit the fishing for that. O*D*W


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Never too young nor too old for adventure. Thanks for sharing this as a reminder to keep chasing new adventures.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

I think I would give my right kahuna to catch a fish such as that. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a stud yellow edge up top there. Great report capt


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice yellow edge jake!!!!! Save some for us. We'll get back out there.........real soon!!the purple boat is alive again and ready to go.....fast!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job Jake !!!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Nice work - I bet after the AJ bite they were happy to have electric reels for the deep drop!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice report. Dittos on folks "That have a great time"......... young kids and at 84, they are often the most fun!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think I had just as much fun watching their faces as they did catching the fish. I have an 8 hour trip tomorrow, going to be a little snotty but hopefully we can manage to put some meat in the box. Will be targeting big jacks, mingos and scamp.


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful yellowedge.


----------



## hisseafit (Jun 28, 2009)

I knew you were going to have a killer day after the bait I saw you with. Hope the weather didn't beat you up to bad.
Mike


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pretty fish Jake. Never fails you got a good mess of fish.


----------

